# Bee sting??



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Pearl & diamond were both stung by bee's 2day. I was at work but my husband said he got both the stinger bits out. Diamond is fine (hers was on her tummy) pearl was stung on the front paw & now her poor little paw is massive & it is hurting her! My poor girl!!! Has anyone had this or similar? If its still swollen 2moz morning I wil msg the vet, but I'm hoping someone will b able 2 tell me more b4 then 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

View attachment 15354


Not the best pik as it seems very sore, but u can see the difference in size! I'm thinking maybe she is allergic?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Try giving her some children's Benedryl (sp), liquid, about 1/2 teaspoon. Try to get the type without any color to it . I try to keep it around at all times.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I hav children's claratyne!! Can she hav that?? Dosage is children 1-2, 2.5ml. It contains loratadine?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, I suggest using Benadryl too until you can see your vet. Poor babies. :/ Kisses sent for their booboo's.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No, you want to use Children's dye free/alcohol free Benadryl.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't hav that  & it was 10pm when I got home from work! I feel so bad for my poor baby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would try an all night/late night drug store to avoid any allergic reaction while waiting to see your vet.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

we don't hav any late night chemists!! I wil try ice 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Best of luck. Hope all is well. xxx


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I'd go with Benedryl also! My Emmie is severely allergic and we almost lost her last summer after being stung. Hugs to your pup!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dadsbrat (Feb 4, 2013)

THIS IS WHAT WE DO, AND NO IT WON'T HURT THE PET.



Remove the stinger as soon as you can, if it's still attached to you. When bees sting, their stinger detaches from their body and if you've swatted at them, most likely you've driven the stinger into your skin.

2 


Make a paste of the meat tenderizer and water. Place about a tablespoon of tenderizer in a shallow saucer or bowl, and mix with just a drop of water. You'll want to keep the tenderizer in a paste form, and not mix into a liquid. If it's not sticking together, add just a drop more at a time.







3 


Use a cotton swab to apply the paste to the bee sting. Use enough of the paste to cover the sting and the surrounding area and to cover the area with a generous layer.

4 


Leave the tenderizer on the sting until it dries, anywhere between 10 and 20 minutes. After that, clean the area with a damp washcloth. If the site is still red or inflamed, apply an ice pack for 20 minutes.


----------

